# Grip questions?



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 1, 2022)

Like most things  I enjoy collecting certain parts even if they are not intended for a build. I do not hoard parts I just collect 1 or 2 of them so I can enjoy them and sometimes work them into my bikes. One such item is Schwinn sparkle grips. The chubby grips specifically as they were never reproduced so they seem difficult to find. I have come across 2 pairs of the black with gold sparkle and only one is chubby. What if any bikes would they have come on and what years did they produce them.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 1, 2022)

And while I'm at it I might as well mention the jello grips. I have a set of red ones what other colors did they make.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2022)

Got pictures of those? Sparkle grips came out around 1965 and they were accessory items at the Schwinn Dealers. It wasn't until the late 60's when Schwinn actually used them for standard production equipment. Black seems to be pretty scarce.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 1, 2022)

Black sparkle would have went well with the 66 and 67 Fastbacks, but I'm thinking I've seen more silver glitter on those...and slimline on a late 67. Somewhere out there is a 67 accessory list for the...was it Jelly or Jello?... grips. I know of a band that got sued for that copyright. Lol


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 1, 2022)

The first is the chubby black found on a '67 Panther now on my '64 KSHD. Second is the slimline found on a '68 Typhoon now on my '76 Stingray. And last are the red Jello or Jelly.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 1, 2022)

I thought that I once saw the black glitter grips on a 1970’s black suburban ten-speed diamond frame w/ gold pin striped fenders and gold bow pedals.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 1, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Got pictures of those? Sparkle grips came out around 1965 and they were accessory items at the Schwinn Dealers. It wasn't until the late 60's when Schwinn actually used them for standard production equipment. Black seems to be pretty scarce.



So they could have been dealer add ons?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 1, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I thought that I once saw the black glitter grips on a black suburban diamond frame with gold pin stripes and gold bow pedals.



That sounds like the only bike that I know they're original on. I think the gold pin stripes were in the 70s though, right? I think I know where a pair of his and hers bone stock black Suburbans are if the guy still has them.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> That sounds like the only bike that I know they're original on. I think the gold pin stripes were in the 70s though, right? I think I know where a pair of his and hers bone stock black Suburbans are if the guy still has them.




Didn't the Suburbans come equipped with the first cushion grips? Plain ole black pieces but I've seen some of the glitter cushion grips.


----------



## koolbikes (Jan 1, 2022)

Schwinn Approved Air Cushion Grips ... Until recently I thought they only came in Black, but to my amazement  I found they came in Schwinn Approved solid and glitter colors.
According to the 1971 Schwinn News Flash #17 dated 8/13/71 the cushion grips were introduced on adult bicycles (e.g. Suburban, Collegiate, Ladies' Super Sport, etc.) in late July 1971 production. A patent on them had been applied for a few months earlier: https://www.google.com/patents/US3713350


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 2, 2022)

I just scored a set of brown sparkle cushion grips and a set of chubby green. 


WillWork4Parts said:


> That sounds like the only bike that I know they're original on. I think the gold pin stripes were in the 70s though, right? I think I know where a pair of his and hers bone stock black Suburbans are if the guy still has them.



So can I assume that the black sparkle grips were not original to the '67 Panther and '68 Typhoon? The more I learn the more I see anything is possible when ti comes to old Schwinn bikes.It appears as though the motto was " Get then out the door any way you can, get them too the dealers, let the fools try to figure it out 60 years later "haha


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 2, 2022)

I think that's safe to assume, but I certainly wouldn't complain about buying a bike with them on it. My 66 Typhoon had solid back chubbies, can't say I've owned any 60s Panthers, but don't remember seeing any different grips on them. 


coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I just scored a set of brown sparkle cushion grips and a set of chubby green.
> 
> So can I assume that the black sparkle grips were not original to the '67 Panther and '68 Typhoon? The more I learn the more I see anything is possible when ti comes to old Schwinn bikes.It appears as though the motto was " Get then out the door any way you can, get them too the dealers, let the fools try to figure it out 60 years later "haha


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 2, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> I think that's safe to assume, but I certainly wouldn't complain about buying a bike with them on it. My 66 Typhoon had solid back chubbies, can't say I've owned any 60s Panthers, but don't remember seeing any different grips on them.



Yes I was quite happy with the slim lines and was psyched when I found the chubby set. The Panther had a few dealer add on's. The gold seemed odd as nothing else on either bike was. I have lots of sets of black for sure.


----------



## koolbikes (Jan 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes I was quite happy with the slim lines and was psyched when I found the chubby set. The Panther had a few dealer add on's. The gold seemed odd as nothing else on either bike was. I have lots of sets of black for sure.



They are a rare find... Here's a photo, a pair of Chubby Black glitter grips and the ever so hard to find Black glitter brake lever covers with matching streamers.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 2, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> They are a rare find... Here's a photo, a pair of Chubby Black glitter grips and the ever so hard to find Black glitter brake lever covers with matching streamers.
> 
> View attachment 1539373



Those are  awesome!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 7, 2022)

I picked up a set of green chubby's and a set of brown comfort grips. The brown are real fresh  they would be nice on my root beer  '70 Suburban  No place other then my stash for the green ones.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 7, 2022)

Ooh, I've not had a set of the green sparkle chubbies! I still need to paint a bike to go along with the lime green Jellies I bought.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 7, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> lime green Jellies



I'd love to see those.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm still trying to find the catalog page that lists the colors....but I can take a pic of mine when I get home from work at least.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 12, 2022)

I was breaking down a set of handlebars from a '67 Sting ray and found these blue bubble chubby grips


----------



## tacochris (Apr 12, 2022)

Ive been thinking for a while how awesome it would be if someone could make early “script” grips in transparent metal flake...


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 12, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I was breaking down a set of handlebars from a '67 Sting ray and found these blue bubble chubby grips
> 
> View attachment 1605919
> 
> View attachment 1605920




Are they for sale? I need those!  🙃


----------



## SoBayRon (Aug 1, 2022)

Picked up two sets of these coppertone sparkle chubbies yesterday. One pair on the ’67 Deluxe Typhoon and one pair on an extra set of bars that came with the bundle (bike, extra S7 wheels and a box of parts). Both pairs are in really good condition. Knowing just a little about middleweights, I am learning what I can and I think these grips are pretty cool. Couple of questions:
Are these the standard grips that would have been on a ‘67 Typhoon?
I looked at EBay, and there was only one pair listed at about $70, I believe - are these an uncommon color?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 1, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Picked up two sets of these sparkle chubbies yesterday. One pair on the ’67 Deluxe Typhoon and one pair on an extra set of bars that came with the bundle (bike, extra S7 wheels and a box of parts). Both pairs are in really good condition. Knowing little about middleweights, I am learning what I can and I think these grips are pretty cool. Couple of questions:
> Are these the standard grips that would have been on a ‘67 Typhoon?
> I looked at EBay, and there was only one pair listed at about $70, I believe - are these uncommon and possibly sought after by the middleweight crowd?
> 
> ...



I believe they would have been on a '67, yes the coppertone are not as common as some of the other colors. Condition is the key for top $. I sold a NOS set for $85 recently.


----------

